# Biketouren Toscana



## stiiieef (18. August 2007)

Bin im September für 2 Wochen in der Toscana im Urlaub. Wer von Euch hat mir Tipps zu Städten, Orten, Weingebieten, einfach zu allem was man da gesehen haben muss!? Ausserdem bin ich über jede Mountainbike-Tour dankbar!


----------



## tourraser (18. August 2007)

Wo genau bist Du in der Toskana, Florenz, Pisa?
Ich könnte Dir ein paar Tips für die Region Massa Marittima geben.

tourraser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2007)

Schaust mal im mtb-forum.it da gibts jede Menge. 

Ansonsten: ja die Toscana ist recht groß. Garfagnana im Norden ist mehr so ne Wanderergegend, Maremma im Süden ist ganz ok. SuFu!


----------



## thomasga (19. August 2007)

......fahr ins casentino...

wenn du fragen dazu hast, dann melde dich bei mir

unter

www.doccionedisotto.de     oder      www.mountainbikeandbed.eu

kannste dir auch schon mal die "nase plattdrücken"..

und wenn das wetter so bleibt,wie es den sommer über war, dann sollten 

einige träume wahr werden

grüße vom doccione di sotto   thomasga


----------



## stiiieef (19. August 2007)

Sind mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs, dementsprechend unabhängig sind wir. Von der Maremma hab ich schon gelesen, soll toll sein. Massa Marittima und Elba wohl auch. Das sind so die Ecken die ich mir vorgestellt hab. 
Haben auch noch keine festen Ziele, lassen uns da gerne von guten Tipps leiten!

Besten Dank schon mal an alle!!!

 stiiieef


----------



## Wolfgang D (24. August 2007)

Hier was tolles:
http://www.massavecchia.it/mtb/deu/mtb_D.html
daran Kommt man eigentlich nicht vorbei...


----------



## Fetz (25. August 2007)

Wolfgang D schrieb:


> Hier was tolles:
> http://www.massavecchia.it/mtb/deu/mtb_D.html
> daran Kommt man eigentlich nicht vorbei...



Das Massavecchia bzw. deren Touren kann ich auch empfehlen. Wunderschöne Gegend und geniale (Wildschweinpfad-)Trails. 
GPS-Tracks sind auf gps-tour.info zu finden


----------



## Egmatinger (25. August 2007)

Hallo,
bin gerade aus der Toskana zurück vom Bikeurlaub.
Castagneto Carducci ist der Geheimtip für Trails.
Konrad


----------



## UliKi (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Konrad,

hast du mehr Info darüber, gehe im Mai in diese Gegend.
Suche Karten, Routen...

Uli


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2010)

Es gibt eine italienische Seite mit Karten und Touren ab C.C. - die habe ich mal über marco´s italienisches Forum www.mtb-forum.it gefunden. Dort gibts auch ein Touren- und Regionalforum für die Toscana. 

Hier gibts auch Infos, vielleicht nutzen sie dir:
http://members.vol.at/Manfreds-Radtouren/Toscana04.htm

Generell ist das ja kein grosses Gebiet, Volterra oder M.M. sind maximal eine Tagestour, wenn man sich auf Strasse und Forstpiste bewegt. Trails gibt es im Hinterland praktisch nicht, ausser in der direkten Umgebung von M.M. und dort wo Wildschweine gejagt werden...AFAIK und was ich selbst so gefahren bin. In C.C. war ich aber nicht.


----------



## fairplay911 (4. Juni 2011)

so, dieses Jahr verschlägt es mich im Urlaub in die Toscana - habe auch bereits die diversen Kommentare gelesen und die Links angeklickt. 
das mit dem italienischen Pendent zum MTB-news forum wäre ja super, leider reichen meine italienischen Sprachkenntnisse grade mal für das Nötigste 
Meine Frage wäre primär, lohnt es sich ein Enduro bzw. Allmountainbike mitzunehmen, d.h. freeriden und DH wäre angesagt damit.
Ziel ist Montalcinello - lt. google earth sieht das ja ganz gut aus 
Oder sollte ich doch besser das CC Bike nehmen?

kann mir irgendwer weiter helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (10. Juni 2011)

guckst du hier:
http://www.transalp.info/toscana/index.php

Albi


----------



## fairplay911 (19. Juni 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.transalp.info/toscana/index.php
> 
> Albi



Thanx  hat mir sehr geholfen


----------

